# Flash Issue On Newest Gb Leak 2.3.5



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Flash is not.able to be installed through the market ... Any ideas ?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but i just sideloaded it and it works fine but maybe we should look into this


----------



## typo13 (Oct 25, 2011)

No problem here. i just went into the market and loaded flash with out any problems.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

That's odd I just had the same issue with adobe reader


----------

